# Problema mappatura tastiera dopo aggiornamento X

## pingoo

Ciao,

dopo aggiornamento di xorg-server e altro, X non mi mappa più la tastiera, e mi tocca dare ogni volta un esplcito setxkbmap it.

In teoria dovrebbe invece utilizzare quanto nel file /etc/X11/xorg.conf (che continuo a preferire)

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

    Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

```
eix xorg-server

Installed versions:  1.9.5 (nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

```

Prima avevo la versione 1.9.4

Ho dato un'occhiata alle varie guide ma non ne ho ricavato nulla, non mi sembrano molto aggiornate a riguardo.

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema o sa darmi una qualche dritta?

----------

## darkmanPPT

controlla anche questo /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

se è la console che ti da problemi.

ma quando dici che X non mappa più correttamente, intendi tipo che carichi gnome/kde e questi non mappano bene? (nota che questi DE hanno le loro impostazioni).

----------

## pingoo

No, non ho problemi con le console visto che /etc/conf.d/keymaps è correttamente impostato a it.

Credo che il problema sia dovuto ad una generica sessione X dato che non ho aggiornato il DE (kde) e lo stesso problema si verifica anche in fluxbox (es. xterm)

Ops, il log mi ricorda che in effetti avevo già avuto questo problema, sembrava non usare le impostazioni di xorg.conf ed era dovuto a evdev, non mi ricordo però che file avevo dovuto modificare, intanto cerco...

```
[    17.535] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    17.535] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    17.535] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    17.535] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

----------

## ago

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier             "Keyboard Defaults"

    MatchIsKeyboard        "yes"

    Option                 "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option                 "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

----------

